# Spider Rider 2012



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a video with no sound from the weekend before. It was a slow year again now that the neighborhood has grown up. The biggest fans were people more my age with one lady driving 2 1/2 hours to see the display. The little ones that did show up were very fun, enthusiastic and remind me each year of why I do this crazy thing. The rain came at 9:30 so we are still digging out of hastily stored props in the house and garage. This stuff is still fun at 57.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've added my own sound track to this; mostly ooohs and aaahs and the occasional holy sh-t. As always, one of my all time favorites that I in some feeble way attempt to emulate. I love the spider webs! Never really noticed them before but they are great! Lighting, texture..everything! It doesn't needs sound really!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I can see why someone would drive a distance to see this, it is Awesome!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks. The webs are my daughter's work. They can get the webs thinner and in more layers than I can. The spiders legs are new since they broke after over a decade of haunting. The paint was still drying in this video. A busy work schedule kept me from a few projects this year but I liked the sarcophagus in the graveyard. A wedding party from across the street came and checked it out. A little girl from Alabama told me the spider had scared her the night before. Her southern drawl made a scary story - charming.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The use of color throughout your haunt is incredible! Great, great work!!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

That was wonderful! The cobwebs where superb and the lighting,fantastic. Now, just how big is your storage shed?


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome display, just wow...


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So beautiful! Really wish that I could somehow manage to see it in person.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Always in awe of your lighting—so much depth! Terrific display.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Nov 4, 2012)

Outstanding!

I'm not worthy...


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Which Movie studio do you work for,,,, Wait.... Wrong question.... Which movie studio do you Own???

That type of photography and/or videography is Highly specialized. Please share your video techniques. I mean it's Just blowing my mind and I've been a fan of your haunt for many years. If you are using mortal cameras. (Under $10,000) Please share how you did this.... Geez, even your still pics for the last few years have been phenominal!

HUGE FAN

Thank you


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree, the lighting is phenomenal, I have to use this as a perfect example to upgrade my own. Just Incredible.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Spider rider, your haunt videos and pictures are always one of my favorites to view. You have such a great looking haunt and the variety of creatures and look of your cemetery floors me. The quality of your video is amazing (I notice you're a videographer for a living). You get so much depth and detail that the video looks like a still picture until I realize something is moving. 

I wish you could teach lighting techniques to us here on the forum. To me, the use of many different colored lights can often be a detriment to a haunt, but you have a knack for lighting that makes your haunt creepy and beautiful at the same time. You should be doing set design.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks! @niblique71, I work for a local TV station and used their dslr Nikon and a dolly I made from skateboard wheels and pvc pipe. These shots were for a morning show on the station. I'm just learning it (thus the missed focus on a few shots) but easily the best low light camera I've ever used. This includes a Sony XD disc cam and other Sony sd card HD cameras. Last year's still pics were on a Canon I borrowed from my daughter (she had it checked out for her photography class) There was a local documentary crew shooting the haunt with a cheapie steadi-cam that same weekend. I can't wait to see their footage.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, where do I sign up for the "How To Shoot Video That Looks As Fantastic As Spider Rider's Does" class?:jol:

The haunt all by itself is phenomenal already, but the photodocumentation puts it over the top. Stunning to look at, such richness and depth, and the little details that put a smile on your face (like the witch holding the rat over the pot) - it's just jaw-dropping beautiful.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing work, as always, Spider Rider. Yours is one of the haunts that I most look forward to seeing every year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very awesome. I love your use of lighting in layers, and the textures that some of the props look to have. Very high quality setup!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Spider, your detailing this year was absolutely exceptional! I love the differing layers of light, partiocularly the green just under your spiders legs, the owl in the branches and the organics you used to develop your scene! (you know how we love some moss around here! ;-) Looks like you had the whole neighborhood fogged too! 

Just beautiful, as always - wonderful props and your video was superb!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Spider Rider - your display ALWAYS sets the bar for lighting. Awesome work and some great footage - well done.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Fantastic job. Looks incredible. Definitely the work of a master haunter. I wish you could put together a tutorial on how to film and take stills in low lighting. That is always a big hurdle for a lot of us. Once again congrats on a great haunt.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The haunt looks absolutely fantastic. The lighting as always is spot on - look out Skull-n-Bones. And that camera work is brilliant. I know a lot of the low-light stuff is done at dusk before it's dark. But the panning and tracking has a very professional feel. You have a dolly or track system or did you use the ole put the tripod on the skateboard trick? Great work all around!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Spider! It is amazing and the videography is stupendous! Bravo!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow!!! That was such a treat to watch! I love the colors too and all of the webbing looked awesome. You did such a fantastic job, no wonder they drove the distance. Just the anticipation with the drive and finally seeing it, I'm sure they were so thrilled! Love it!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

As usual, your video, lighting, and set design blow me away. 

One question, though. What type of moss do you use for all that lovely, swampy, hanging moss? I see it used in haunts all the time, but the Spanish Moss I get is in small pieces, and it is dried out. I have been looking for it for quite some time.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks evil ones. The Spanish Moss I get from these guys, the 10 lb. box of live moss. http://www.floridaspanishmoss.com/ The camera dolly is home made using skateboard wheels that roll on pvc pipes. The camera is a $3000 dollar Nikon that makes low light shooting easy. It is owned by the TV station I work at and I was shooting footage for one of the shows I work on. Lucky me! For Halloween night I turned down the overhead Spider's white light for a spookier mood.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Spider Rider said:


> Thanks evil ones. The Spanish Moss I get from these guys, the 10 lb. box of live moss. http://www.floridaspanishmoss.com/


You are awesome. Thanks so much.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

^ I totally agree! It's always your work with lighting that I most wish to emulate. Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks. This year was a challenge for 2 reasons. One, the tree guy cut down the lower branches I use to light the columns and two, I usually get a week off to set up but this year I only had a weekend, so no tweaking time to get things how I like. All I can say for lighting is move lights to the sides, below or above to bring out texture in stuff. Don't just hit it straight on since that will flatten out the look of your prop.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Very impressive! Awesome mood-setting!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Fan-freakin'-tastic! Love the sarcophagus scene. Big fan of the lighting in general but love that blue lighting. It washes all other colors out but boy does it have depth.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I've added some music and a few pics I shot.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Darn ....that is OUTSTANDING ...!! Love it...


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Spider Rider said:


> ..a dolly I made from skateboard wheels and pvc pipe


Aha! A cure for shaky video syndrome! Great idea, and thanks!

Super job again, your haunt is always an inspiration. Don't worry about the neighborhood growing up, pretty soon those kids will come back with their own offspring. You've created childhood memories they'll want to share with their kids. Our neighborhood has turned over a couple times but young parents come from all over to trick or treat. I talked with a couple of moms that used to babysit our children and now are bringing their toddlers to Haunted Homestead at Halloween. I don't guess I'll ever be able to retire


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is just a gorgeous work of art....there is no other way to describe it. The video showing the fog rolling in, tendrils licking at the spiderwebs, flowing around lanterns, it is just beautiful. (sure in a hauntingly beautiful way, but still beautiful) I agree with Mommamoose, this is one haunt I would travel across the country to see. It would definitely be worth the trip. By the way, your daughter is gifted with her web creations, really gifted.


----------



## BONEHEAD63 (Feb 7, 2010)

Spider Rider said:


> Here's a video with no sound from the weekend before. It was a slow year again now that the neighborhood has grown up. The biggest fans were people more my age with one lady driving 2 1/2 hours to see the display. The little ones that did show up were very fun, enthusiastic and remind me each year of why I do this crazy thing. The rain came at 9:30 so we are still digging out of hastily stored props in the house and garage. This stuff is still fun at 57.


Always Great,Thank You


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I so love your work, have some on pinterest, and this, I do hope you do not mind if I put it on my fb page, with credit of course,, as being one of my haunting hero's!!!! Also love the music,, when they whisper "watch it"" it is too creepy!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks BONEHEAD63 and Bethene. I'm not hooked on Pinterest but my wife loves it. Thanks for sharing on your fb page. Share the Halloween love!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would pay to watch you set this up. You have done a great job with the lighting as well as the props. Very inspirational. Do you have a daylight walk through to see the props and set up a bit better.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing from last year but here are some.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

THIS is great work. Awesome job.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

You, sir, are a master of composition and lighting.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

One of my all time favorite displays. Your lighting and attention to detail is amazing!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

It's already been said. Simply outstanding! Love the props, lighting and layout. Beautiful haunt!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Spider Rider's stuff is one of many I look forward to seeing every year. His use of colored lighting to accentuate the pieces and use of normal lighting to show detail is excellent.


----------

